

Show HN: DART – Quickly search and discover startup engineering jobs - cameronjacoby
http://www.dart.rocks/

======
cameronjacoby
Built with AngularJS and Rails backend. The site is populated with fake data
at the moment. If you have a job to post, would love for you to try it out and
put your posting on the site.

Any feedback is welcome - positive or constructive. This is my first angular
application, and I'm looking to learn more on how I can improve it.

Thanks! :)

------
lisavogtsf
Looks great--does DART stand for anything?

------
indotek68
This site looks great!

